# new traincase!



## queenofdisaster (Aug 2, 2006)

heres my new traincase! i got the last one!!!






and here it is open with all my goodies... 
(or lack thereof, but i'm waiting on my million swaps and trillion ebay orders!!)


----------



## Luxurious (Aug 3, 2006)

nice collection. i like the traincase


----------



## stefunnie (Aug 5, 2006)

i like ur collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. where did you get ur train case at?


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 5, 2006)

i got it at target! its caboodles brand and was only 24.99


----------



## sallyh88 (Aug 5, 2006)

I really like the traincase! good price too!  and great collection, I can't wait to see it when you get your ebay and swaps!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 6, 2006)

ooh very nice! great case 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cant wait to see what all you get on ebay!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 6, 2006)

lol me too!


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 27, 2006)

Cute case!


----------

